# A little mystery



## KoriTamashii (Jan 21, 2011)

I received this sling a few months back as part of a package... It was labeled mystery, and since it was so small, I had no idea what it was.

Now, it's molted a few times, and is starting to show adult colors... But I still can't tell what it is. It LOOKS like some kind of Brachy, or maybe an Aphonopelma. Anyone got a guess?


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 21, 2011)

If I guess correctly, do I win this little BEAUTY?

Here's what I think:
Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander"

Regardless, WHAT A LITTLE SWEETIE!!!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 21, 2011)

Great Basin Ben said:


> If I guess correctly, do I win this little BEAUTY?
> 
> Here's what I think:
> Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander"
> ...


Actually, there are TWO of them.. so...


----------



## codykrr (Jan 21, 2011)

defiantly not Holothele at all.  They lack Urticating hairs.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 21, 2011)

Cyriocosmus?
Maybe perezmilesi? Looks like my slings, bit not quite.


----------



## KnightinGale (Jan 21, 2011)

Maraca? I'm not entirely sure what horrida slings look like at that size (which is the most likely Maraca) but maybe...


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 21, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> Actually, there are TWO of them.. so...


Hmmm. I thought I nailed it with the _Holothele_... :? 

It looks like it has an urticating patch to me, but I'm an admitted COMPLETE NOOB.

The fact that you have (2) makes you TWICE AS LUCKY!!! My second guess would have been Cyriocosmus perezmilesi , but since you said that they were starting to exhibit adult colors, I went with the Holothele. Like I said, _REGARDLESS_, of what they ultimately turns out to be, *THOSE LITTLE BUGGERS ARE SWEET!!!*

Did I mention, I have a Dwarf fetish?:drool:

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------




codykrr said:


> defiantly not Holothele at all.  They lack Urticating hairs.


Nevermind my previous post. You're saying that the Holothele lack urticating hairs, and since this has what appears to be an urticating patch, then, this rules out Holothele. Never mind.:wall:

There is a pic of a sling _Maraca horrida_, half way down on this page:http://8legs2fangs.blogspot.com/2008_03_01_archive.html, and It doesn't exactly look like a _M. horrida_ either.

Now I'm EXCITED to find out. Will you keep us posted, please...


----------



## web eviction (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks exactly like my P.Scrofa sling... mine came as part of a package as well but was labled that and I've had a few in the past.





K well maybe not exactly alike but close right? Lol


----------



## codykrr (Jan 21, 2011)

doesnt look like Maraca to me either. As if I am not mistaken they all posses spine like hairs on the rear legs.   like M. robustum.  

These are and would be easily visible.

I wont lie, I too thought for a second it was a Maraca sp.


what throws me off is the greenish tint on the carapace, and the mirror patch.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 21, 2011)

I say P. Scrofa there cheap and show up as freebie's a lot at least for me anyway lol


----------



## Moltar (Jan 21, 2011)

Urtication patch is the wrong shape for P. scrofa. What do Euathlus slings look like? That might explain the slight irridescence on the carapace.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 21, 2011)

^ Euathlus have a different shape U hair patch as well.


----------



## captmarga (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmmm... who did you get it from? I too have a mystery sling, but the seller gave me a hint or two.  It actually looks a BIT like my little fellow named Piel Azul... 

Marga


----------



## madamoisele (Jan 21, 2011)

I say Holothele Sanguiniceps. 

http://www.reptarium.cz/content/photo_04/Holothele-sanguiniceps-03000025522_01.jpg


----------



## codykrr (Jan 21, 2011)

^ apparently you didnt read the thread.

IT CANNOT BE HOLOTHELE! they lack urticating bristles.  PERIOD.  The specimen in question has a very obvious mirror patch(aka urticating bristles).


----------



## BrettG (Jan 21, 2011)

Some form of Cyclosternum? (shrugs)


----------



## captmarga (Jan 21, 2011)

My little Piel is an Euthaeus Sp. Blue.  He was a wee little thing barely 3/4" (he could have fit on a dime!) across when I first got him. He's molted twice, and is over 1 1/4" DLS now.  He looks a lot like your little sling. He was translucent pink when I got him, probably just 2nd instar.  Now he looks like a proper little T, but no adult coloration yet. 

Here is Piel, photo taken this week.  

Marga


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Jan 21, 2011)

My NEW guess, FOR THE WIN!!!
_
Cyriocosmus sellatus_


----------



## codykrr (Jan 21, 2011)

personally I dont believe its that either..


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 21, 2011)

captmarga said:


> Hmmmm... who did you get it from? I too have a mystery sling, but the seller gave me a hint or two.  It actually looks a BIT like my little fellow named Piel Azul...
> 
> Marga


I got it from Jason (Sharpfang).


----------



## KnightinGale (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm, true Cody. I had thought of the spiky hairs on the rear legs, but thought maybe they hadn't manifested yet since it is young. Ah well.
Maybe a few more points of information? You've had it a few months right? How many times has it molted, how far apart? And also if you know, what size was it when you got it and what size is it now? Knowing its growth rate might help. Also, were you feeding it heavily and keeping it warm, or average?


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 22, 2011)

My guess is a Paraphysa sp., maybe Paraphysa scrofa.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 22, 2011)

KnightinGale said:


> Hmm, true Cody. I had thought of the spiky hairs on the rear legs, but thought maybe they hadn't manifested yet since it is young. Ah well.
> Maybe a few more points of information? You've had it a few months right? How many times has it molted, how far apart? And also if you know, what size was it when you got it and what size is it now? Knowing its growth rate might help. Also, were you feeding it heavily and keeping it warm, or average?


It's molted three or four times, maybe once a month or so. It was probably 1/8th of an inch when I got it, and now it's probably 3/4". I fed it a single pinhead cricket once a week, and the temperature is between 70 and 75.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 22, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> I got it from Jason (Sharpfang).


Can't be Maraca cabocla because I have not sold any to Sharpfang. (Not to say he could not have bought it off other I have sold to) They are redder in the carapace. I too never seen a M. horrida specimen as a sling. The M. horrida is harder to get in the states.

I have no idea what you have but am interested in finding out.

Heres one about the size you show. Its more fuzzy (short hairs)than furry in the legs.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jan 23, 2011)

growth rate doesn't sound much like euathlus sp. blue, given the complaining i've heard myself and others make about watching paint dry faster. then again, i did not obtain mine that small, so i cannot say for 100% certain.

also, marga... whats with the colouring on yours? is it the photo? that doesn't look very much like mine did at that size... way too red. mine is at about 1.5" and the legs are starting to become darker than the rest of the brown body, with the entire thing having sort of a gold sheen. it used to have a very clear butterfly mirror patch on the abdomen, but its not as prominent now.

i vote that it totally could be another Euathlus i am not familiar with, or Paraphysa sp., but again i am just commenting on what i don't think it is at this point.


----------



## captmarga (Jan 24, 2011)

malevolentrobot said:


> growth rate doesn't sound much like euathlus sp. blue, given the complaining i've heard myself and others make about watching paint dry faster. then again, i did not obtain mine that small, so i cannot say for 100% certain.
> 
> also, marga... whats with the colouring on yours? is it the photo? that doesn't look very much like mine did at that size... way too red. mine is at about 1.5" and the legs are starting to become darker than the rest of the brown body, with the entire thing having sort of a gold sheen. it used to have a very clear butterfly mirror patch on the abdomen, but its not as prominent now.
> 
> i vote that it totally could be another Euathlus i am not familiar with, or Paraphysa sp., but again i am just commenting on what i don't think it is at this point.


Piel was probably 2i and 1/2" or 2/3" when I got him (her/it) and almost translucent pink.  Since I've had him he has molted twice, and is now 1 1/2".  So no, yours sounds MUCH smaller than Piel.  

Tiny little slings worry me, I was terrified every day that he was too tiny and fragile. He's actually become a favorite of mine.  I can't imagine having anything only 1/8"...

Marga


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 24, 2011)

captmarga said:


> Tiny little slings worry me, I was terrified every day that he was too tiny and fragile. He's actually become a favorite of mine.  I can't imagine having anything only 1/8"...
> 
> Marga


I took one look at it and went '...What the HELL do I feed this tiny thing?!'. 

Trust me, I know how that is.


----------



## Salt (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I couldn't identify it. I'm not much good at identification of adults yet, let alone slings! But I hope she/he turns out to be an interesting little bugger.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 24, 2011)

In case it might help, here are two more pics.


----------



## Salt (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey doesn't that webbing look suspiciously like that of an arboreal species? Try putting a branch in there, see what happens: it could narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 24, 2011)

Salt said:


> Hey doesn't that webbing look suspiciously like that of an arboreal species? Try putting a branch in there, see what happens: it could narrow down the possibilities.


I think that's actually the webbing of the previous occupant, which was an A. avic :wall:


----------



## Salt (Jan 24, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> I think that's actually the webbing of the previous occupant, which was an A. avic :wall:


Oh, well that's annoying.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 25, 2011)

Salt said:


> Oh, well that's annoying.


L'il bit.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Mar 3, 2011)

It has molted again! Here's some more pics. Still can't figure it out. I'm leaning toward some kind of Cyriocosmus, because of the mirror patch, but what do I know?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Mar 3, 2011)

My money would be on some kinda _Euathlus sp._ I certainly dont think its a _Cyriocosmus_ of any sort as it would most likely be approaching adult size unless you have really tiny hands.

:?


----------



## KoriTamashii (Mar 5, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> My money would be on some kinda _Euathlus sp._ I certainly dont think its a _Cyriocosmus_ of any sort as it would most likely be approaching adult size unless you have really tiny hands.
> 
> :?


Nah, I have big manly hands.


----------



## BatGirl (Mar 5, 2011)

*identification established*

I know what it is.....
                      ..... it's cute as a button!


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 5, 2011)

With time you will know thats whats fun about labeling it MYSTERY!. Im sure its not an expensive T so that probably narrows it down a little bit.

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

OK i just saw a image on someone else's post of a Brachypelma Albiceps looks just like this spiderling here is the post 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=166190

About 1/4 of the way down right above the fireleg, im not 100% sure if it is the same species but it looks like it to me.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Mar 5, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> With time you will know thats whats fun about labeling it MYSTERY!. Im sure its not an expensive T so that probably narrows it down a little bit.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Brachypelma don't have mirror patches.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 5, 2011)

lol idk what that is im new to the hobby.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Mar 5, 2011)

BatGirl said:


> I know what it is.....
> ..... it's cute as a button!


wow. aren't you helpful. :wall:


kori, any new luck figuring out what it is? 

hmmmmm, i'm going to narrow it down and say the likelyhood of Euathlus sp. (or Paraphysa sp., but i am still kind of iffy saying that) doesn't seem too great now since the mirror patch just doesn't fit either of them. even at the size yours is that butterfly shape is pretty obvious on a Euathlus and only slightly less on Paraphysa from the pictures i've taken/been going through. your sling looks like it has some type of mirror patch, but i can't get a good idea of the shape from the pictures, but i suppose that is failure on my part. i do feel more confident ruling out Euathlus than Paraphysa though.

Euathlus looks like it was/is one messed up genus, but if you look at the pics in the gallery (and read the notes, it'll redirect you to some other possibilities) there are a fairly decent amount of slings that don't look like yours.


----------



## kevin88 (Mar 5, 2011)

Im eagerly awating an id on this one as well. I own 2 from Jason  but mine aren't as big as yours.  Time will tell....I hope haha. 

Kevin


----------



## KoriTamashii (Mar 7, 2011)

Still no clue what it is... It eats like a champ, though!


----------



## sjl197 (Mar 7, 2011)

There are others like Thrixopelma with mirror patches like that, and plenty of things cheaply sold as Thrixopelma puriens are in the hobby. So lookup those as it keeps getting bigger. But, i would agree you could also be looking at a Grammostola, Euathlus or 'Paraphysa'. The Maraca are an outside possibility, but not common and the urticating patch looks different to me.

I would suggest not Cyriocosmius, i thought the urticating patch is smaller and more dorsal, generally heart shaped. Same with Hapalopus, 'tigerrumps' etc.

Plenty of genera like Holothele can be ruled out that dont have urticating hairs. Plenty of genera like Brachypelma and Aphonopelma can also be ruled out that have typeI hairs, and generally a black spot of hairs towards the back (anterior) of the abdomen.


----------



## moose35 (Mar 9, 2011)

didn't the person you got them from x-breed something. is it 1 of those slings??

moose


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Mar 9, 2011)

Paraphysa parvula?
Euathlus truculentus?

Just throwin' out guesses here.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Mar 9, 2011)

moose35 said:


> didn't the person you got them from x-breed something. is it 1 of those slings??
> 
> moose


hm, doesn't look like one of "those x-bred things" i've seen if we are talking about the same ones, but who knows... that undefined mirror patch is throwing me off :-/


----------



## kevin88 (May 4, 2011)

Any luck on sexng yours? Both of mine just molted and I still couldn't sex them  Colors are changing lots of red hairs?


----------



## KoriTamashii (May 4, 2011)

They still really look the same as the last pics I posted... Frustrating, since I just can't figure it out. >_<


----------



## groovyspider (May 4, 2011)

total shot in the dark and just because legs .... m balfouri?


----------



## anirwin (May 13, 2011)

I know nothing about Tarantulas but I do know one thing... that T is so freaking cute and I want it!!


----------



## xhexdx (May 13, 2011)

groovyspider said:


> total shot in the dark and just because legs .... m balfouri?


It's got an urticating hair patch, making it new world.  M. balfouri is old world.


----------



## KoriTamashii (May 13, 2011)

They still look basically the same as the last pics I posted, too..

They're both REALLY REALLY FAT right now, and will likely molt for me soon... So once that happens, I'll add more pics.


----------



## fartkowski (May 13, 2011)

My guess would be Euathlus truculentus.
Mine has molted a few times and hardly has grown.
She is still only about 1"


----------



## KoriTamashii (May 25, 2011)

Still not very big, but one of them molted again. It is still pretty fresh in this pic, but it hasn't changed colorwise. Still haven't a clue what it is.


----------



## KoriTamashii (May 28, 2011)

Anyone? Guesses?


----------

